
Show HN: Building a Distributed Machine Learning Testbench with Resin.io - craig
https://resin.io/blog/building-a-distributed-machine-learning-testbench-with-resin-io-on-raspberry-pis/
======
arcanus
Good stuff! Nice proof of concept.

I would have like to see some scalability plots, to evaluate the parallel
speedup you observed.

